# Shaw Savill , Elder Dempster/Palm Line.



## Ginger John (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone come across Colin Harper ex Shaw Savill or Gordon Brown ex ED's & possibly Palm Line? Both engine room in early '70's and beyond. Thanks.


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

Ginger John said:


> Anyone come across Colin Harper ex Shaw Savill or Gordon Brown ex ED's & possibly Palm Line? Both engine room in early '70's and beyond. Thanks.


Hi John, Just come across your post. Sorry not come across Colin but good to see you are still going strong.Are you going to the reunion this year at Liverpool? Was out in NZ & Aussie met up with Mick Butson.also Porky.Sorry to tell you Mick's wife Barbara died last year. If you can please get in touch. All best Norman (trunch)


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

Norman Best said:


> Hi John, Just come across your post. Sorry not come across Colin but good to see you are still going strong.Are you going to the reunion this year at Liverpool? Was out in NZ & Aussie met up with Mick Butson.also Porky.Sorry to tell you Mick's wife Barbara died last year. If you can please get in touch. All best Norman (trunch)


Hi Trunch,
I will be seeing Mike Butson at the SSA reunion in Picton in April. Did you mean Stalky? (Bradshaw?) Still have the occasional beer with Ron Herschell here in Wtn. I probably met you in The Roundhouse. I was 2/E on Suevic, we were the first ship out of London Docks when the Seamans Strike broke in '66 Cheers, Len Tarleton


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

LenT said:


> Hi Trunch,
> I will be seeing Mike Butson at the SSA reunion in Picton in April. Did you mean Stalky? (Bradshaw?) Still have the occasional beer with Ron Herschell here in Wtn. I probably met you in The Roundhouse. I was 2/E on Suevic, we were the first ship out of London Docks when the Seamans Strike broke in '66 Cheers, Len Tarleton


Hi Len, Sorry for the delay but better late than never.I have met you befor it could have been the Round House or the Suevic or Pursic, relieved on both a few times. It's good to know Ron is still going strong, it would be good to get in touch with him again as he myself and Jim MacDermit got on very well together, do you know where Jim is now as I would like to get in touch with him as well. I will be with John Griffiths at the reunion in March at Liverpool so am looking forward to haveing a few with him again. John and I were out in Aussie a while back to see Eddie and Roy Curry you can imajine the time we had, I also seen Mick in NZ, would you please give him my best regards as I have lost his e-mail address. Hope this reply isnt to long and that it finds you in the best of health. All best wishes to you and yours. Norman. (Trunch)


----------

